# Unknown plant



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone knows what this is. Picked this plant up last week in my LFS. It's still emersed.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

::throws in the proverbial towel::

Got me.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I have some of that. My guess is Cardinal Plant ( Lobelia Cardinalis).


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

neonfish3 said:


> I think I have some of that. My guess is Cardinal Plant ( Lobelia Cardinalis).


No, I've had Lobelia cardinalis for years. Any other guesses?

@Error: I've thrown the towel too, that's why I am coming here


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Could be some specie of *Nesaea*? 
My nesaea crassicaulis with leafs just transform to emersed


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if it was Nesaea


----------



## princeice (Mar 14, 2004)

Svennovitch said:


> Anyone knows what this is. Picked this plant up last week in my LFS. It's still emersed.


 It looks like Nesea Pedicellata to me.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Interesting. Could be Nesaea.

Could also be Ammannia. Wait and see what the submersed foliage looks like.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I thought it looked a lot like emersed lobelia too. It grows around my pond.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I thought Lobelia instantly too, until I saw the opposite leaves.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

This is how it looks now. Guess princeice was right: Nesaea pedicellata


----------

